#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Διαδικασία χαρακτηρισμού διατηρητέων

## ALIKI

http://www.ypeka.gr/LinkClick.aspx?f...language=el-GR

----------

Xάρης

----------

